

So, what now? - franklovecchio

As an American Citizen, I don&#x27;t think I&#x27;m _completely_ off-base when I say:<p>1) Voting accomplishes nothing at a large scale. 
2) &quot;Law&quot; can not be relied upon to uphold &quot;rights&quot;; it has shown it can be easily manipulated with money or by those with the power to do so.
3) These &quot;rights&quot;, as referred to, or implied by, &quot;The Bill of Rights&quot;, are mostly non-existant (I counted...3 remaining?).<p>This may not be the best medium to ask this question, but...where do we go from here?
======
stray
The gulag.

